# fixing outlet with fibafuse



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I only do this with a outlet in my way


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Probably be faster to just tape each edge individually instead of cutting out a square. Looks good though


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Probably be faster to just tape each edge individually instead of cutting out a square. Looks good though


 would leave too much build up ... I like ice rock's method.....flatter.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thats why I do it this way http://www.drywalltalk.com/members/moore-1942/ moore is a good drywaller he knows why I made my fibafuse cut out !!!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

where do you get the wide fiba? ive never seen it here but that is a great idea.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> where do you get the wide fiba? ive never seen it here but that is a great idea.


Why not:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Why not:thumbup::whistling2:


 Now that's damn funny!!!!:lol::tt2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

but a good idea...:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> but a good idea...:blink:


I must admit, I seen someone over at contractor talk asking why you couldn't use the fabric softener sheets, and I got thinking,,,, why not:blink:

Sometimes us pro's will over think things sometimes


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I must admit, I seen someone over at contractor talk asking why you couldn't use the fabric softener sheets, and I got thinking,,,, why not:blink:
> 
> Sometimes us pro's will over think things sometimes


Isn't fabric softener kind of like a clothing lubricant? I'd be afraid it would fall off because it's slippery. Go ahead.....rub it......you know you want to


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

you can get it in 36 inch rolls...I cut 6 inch rolls with miter saw. It thaks a little time but I like to cover all my outlets on the seams becouse I can box over them on my 2nd coat and they cut out easy after my 3rd coat. I also have put it over all my return air ducks to try keeping the dust out furnace.:whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> would leave too much build up ... I like ice rock's method.....flatter.


Not really. Just cut the fibafuse so it wont overlap. This problem can be avoided if the hanger used a router to cut out the box :thumbsup:. Also, Icerock.... What the heck did you put the mud on with a caulk gun :blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

most of the time on a bad outlet there is no outlet in the box so I put one peace over it...then you can box over that.I fill holes or back fill bad corners before i tape with a Mudtube


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Not really. Just cut the fibafuse so it wont overlap. This problem can be avoided if the hanger used a router to cut out the box :thumbsup:. Also, Icerock.... What the heck did you put the mud on with a caulk gun :blink:


 I use a mud tube with no ball on it ...push the mud in to the holes...


----------



## pjwooly (Aug 5, 2012)

does this mesh stuff have a sticky side? and what compound do you mud it up with?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

No sticky side on Fiber-Fuse. It is used the same as paper tape. You can use the same mud that you use for paper.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I like to use All Purpose usg with fiberfuse


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PJ DONT SAY MESH ON THIS POST:furious: 
READ THE POST ITS CALLED FIBAFUSE AND IF YOU WANT IT STICKY PUT IT IN WATER AND YOU CAN STICK IT:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

*no mud in outlets*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=663966873650559


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Very nice and clean Ice. Are you using peices you cut from a 36" roll?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> Very nice and clean Ice. Are you using peices you cut from a 36" roll?


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.664761533571093.1073741859.172599606120624&type=1


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.664761533571093.1073741859.172599606120624&type=1


Do you use fibafuse in the corners


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I have been using Fibafuse in the corners. Works very nice with roller and flusher. Saskataper has a really good vid of running fuse thru a zook and then rolling and flushing.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

D A Drywall said:


> I have been using Fibafuse in the corners. Works very nice with roller and flusher. Saskataper has a really good vid of running fuse thru a zook and then rolling and flushing.


Is that the video where the last tape he runs out of mud then slams the roller into the corner to put mud on the tape


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Yup that's the one. 

I'm trying your trick today ice. The contractor is a sparky so it should make him happy.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

saskataper said:


> Yup that's the one.
> 
> I'm trying your trick today ice. The contractor is a sparky so it should make him happy.


you got it....but next time do the outlets first then tape coat over that...keep rocken brother...on your 3rd coat put a pen size hole on the outlet so you can find them :thumbup:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

That makes sense. I started coating today and and saw you trick after the tape went on. 
It's awesome. Especially on the boxes that are right next to the bead.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

saskataper said:


> That makes sense. I started coating today and and saw you trick after the tape went on.
> It's awesome. Especially on the boxes that are right next to the bead.


yep...its the first step in my process ...any gang box the need repair or if they are on a butt or beed or seam they get ff over them. if you can keep the roll in the bag you don't want it dirty:thumbup: you need to cut it on a 12'' miter saw about a 6'' roll is good to keep than staple it so it don't come unrolled from job to job...I made a 6'' dispenser :thumbsup:also its good to keep a 1'' roll ...its good for lots of spots like around steps wood trim butts and repair jobs when you have to remove paper tape and lots more


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

saskataper said:


> Yup that's the one.
> 
> I'm trying your trick today ice. The contractor is a sparky so it should make him happy.


http://drywalltalk.com/showthread.php?t=4522


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> Do you use fibafuse in the corners


yes...if it is big gap I put mesh in it first then run a bead of but into it before I tape coat it with my banjo 
then roll it then flush it 
2nd coat I run a 3/8 beed of mud stop 3'' from floor and flush it
all I use is ff and mesh . all butts or big holes get mesh . back fill with tube like a calk gun push mud into the mesh ...the mesh will hold the mud:thumbsup: then fuse over that.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> yes...if it is big gap I put mesh in it first then run a bead of but into it before I tape coat it with my banjo
> then roll it then flush it
> 2nd coat I run a 3/8 beed of mud stop 3'' from floor and flush it
> all I use is ff and mesh . all butts or big holes get mesh . back fill with tube like a calk gun push mud into the mesh ...the mesh will hold the mud:thumbsup: then fuse over that.


I was thinking about using the tube as a chaulk gun it will be alot better to fill big gaps I would love to use ff have to convince the gc it will pay off over using paper. I love ff just in the corners it can get a little tricky but I havent used a corner roller or flusher yet. Waiting for my handles


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> I was thinking about using the tube as a chaulk gun it will be alot better to fill big gaps I would love to use ff have to convince the gc it will pay off over using paper. I love ff just in the corners it can get a little tricky but I havent used a corner roller or flusher yet. Waiting for my handles


you will like the roller and the flusher...I use the 3'' a lot but you need a 2.5'' for the corners next to door ways sometimes.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> you will like the roller and the flusher...I use the 3'' a lot but you need a 2.5'' for the corners next to door ways sometimes.


Ya I got the 2.5 and 3.5 just waiting for my tube and handles already used the homax works good just not used to putting on tape from the left


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I need to order a big roll of the ff my helper loves to leave a lot of mud in the boxes


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> Ya I got the 2.5 and 3.5 just waiting for my tube and handles already used the homax works good just not used to putting on tape from the left


I cut one of my flusher poles down to a 2 footer for my flusher ...works great in tight spots


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> I cut one of my flusher poles down to a 2 footer for my flusher ...works great in tight spots


Lol believe it or not I just seen a video on youtube and you had commented it 2 years ago saying "what a mess" can you guess what video that was


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> Lol believe it or not I just seen a video on youtube and you had commented it 2 years ago saying "what a mess" can you guess what video that was


did it look like they made a mess?...and I don't dip my tube in the bucket with out the rubber seal and I don't use tips that go no the ball...I don't even use the ball


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> did it look like they made a mess?...and I don't dip my tube in the bucket with out the rubber seal and I don't use tips that go no the ball...I don't even use the ball


Lol it was the video about flat applicators from bte


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> you got it....but next time do the outlets first then tape coat over that...keep rocken brother...on your 3rd coat put a pen size hole on the outlet so you can find them :thumbup:


a little hole


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Ice,.... you're scaring me...:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mld said:


> Ice,.... you're scaring me...:blink:


that's how I find my outlets ...that hole is a 2 ganger


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Yep... humor doesn't always translate well..

Cheers


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I need to start doing this my worker always leaves about a bucket of mud in the outlets


----------

